# ALT key issue



## jayakrishnan01 (May 14, 2010)

I’m having ASUS eeepc 1005HA with windows xp home SP3. For the last couple of days I’m facing a problem with the keyboard.  The alt key is acting like it is always pressed down. [FONT=&quot]The keyboard will not respond (letters & characters do not show up when you type them) however it is acting as if the ALT key is "stuck on" all the time.  If you type an "X" it does an "ALT X" function, type an "E" and it does "ALT E" (edit) function, etc etc.[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]Basically, at any given point, the ALT key will stick. Not physically.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]          After launching the kaspersky virtual keyboard, I can see that both alt keys are getting pressed and released randomly. And when I press one of the ctrl keys on the keyboard, both ctrl gets pressed and when I  press one of the shift keys, both shift keys gets pressed.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]             I tried reinstalling windows. But this problem is still persisting. Can you please me to solve this issue?[/FONT]


----------



## kanhadey (May 14, 2010)

Tel me, if that jamming of keys happens even if u press keys on d virtual keyboard.

Try testing on another keyboard, may be the culprit is a faulty keyboard n not the windows!


----------



## jayakrishnan01 (May 14, 2010)

Yes, jamming of keys happens even if I press keys on d virtual keyboard. That is, if I press the alt key (say left alt key) on the virtual keyboard, then both of the alt keys get pressed. same is the case with ctrl and shift key.


----------



## kanhadey (May 15, 2010)

Its Normal Jay. Whenever we press ctrl in keyboard (with virtual keyboard on) , the Vir. keyboard shows both the ctrl pressed at the same time. Same is the case for 'both alt' and 'both shift' keys. i.e. No matter whether u  press left or right, it highlites both keys atonce!

Regarding ur alt key issue, try any other keyboard on ur system. If possible try to get a USB one.


----------



## jayakrishnan01 (May 15, 2010)

As you said I connected a USB keyboard on to the netbook. Since both keyboards (newly connected USB keyboard and the keyboard of netbook) are active at the same time, this issue is still persisting. At alternate intervals alt keys are automatically getting pressed and released. 

I installed a software named "sharp keys" and disabled the left alt key. Now the problem of automatic pressing of alt key is gone AFTER LOGGING ON TO WINDOWS. But this issue is still there before windows is loadings. That is, I'm not able to go to bios setting. If I press F2 key for going to bios setting "ALT + F2" is activated and flashing of bios option appears on the screen.


----------



## kanhadey (May 15, 2010)

That's the real thing! Sorry i should need 2 ask it before!!
As the problem is occuring even in bios and also it's a netbook, it has got a hardware malfunctioning issue and nothing much can b done by self. Sorry buddy but i think its not the place u should be here now, rather u should run 2 ur netbooks service centre and get it repaired(i'm hoping it should be in warranty). Gud luck!!


----------



## jayakrishnan01 (May 15, 2010)

okk. do you know whether any authorized service centers of asus are there in kerala? 

i have a doubt. will this issue be due to any prob in bios? should i try flashing the bios to some other version? could you please tell me which is the default / stable bios version for ASUS eeepc 1005HA?


----------



## jayakrishnan01 (May 15, 2010)

hello,
I remapped ALT with backspace key, opened note pad and  started typing. The text was getting automatically erased. So this issue  might me due to the jamming of left alt key. right?


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 15, 2010)

jayakrishnan01 said:


> hello,
> I remapped ALT with backspace key, opened note pad and started typing. The text was getting automatically erased. So this issue might me due to the jamming of left alt key. right?


 
If you think so, just scoop out the left alt key from its position and type in notepad. see what happens.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 15, 2010)

It is clearly a hardware issue, get it repaired if it is in warranty, if not, you are out of luck. As a temporary solution, just keep the key disabled.


----------



## kanhadey (May 15, 2010)

jayakrishnan01 said:


> i have a doubt. will this issue be due to any prob in bios? should i try flashing the bios to some other version?


i don't think so that this is due a bios problm.

The jamming of alt key is the actual problem.


----------

